

Why I don’t care that you use Ember - igama
http://ox86.tumblr.com/post/42825824272/why-i-dont-care-that-you-use-ember

======
ch0wn
With a bit less negativity, this could have been a useful post, but it's
really hard to extract the points from all the "rantyness". Even though I
prefer Angular as my personal choice, I didn't think the post this responds to
was that aggressive it provoked a response like this.

------
jvzr
This is like PC vs Mac all over again.

------
daGrevis
A little off-topic here, but you should fix that your website background burns
eyes.

~~~
igama
I forwarded your suggestion to the owner of the blog ;)

------
beaumartinez
Poor title—it should be "why you should AngularJS instead of Ember.js".

